# Adding RO water ?



## lil-lynx (8 Jun 2011)

Hello,

Right i was thinking about getting one of those marine 25L containers, to transport my water from downstairs to up stairs  . It will save time and effort (normally use a 5 - 10 l bucket). When you purchase one , they offer a free fill up , of RO water. Iv never put RO in to my tank , are their and benefits ? 
I also have some remineralising powder which i can add to the RO water. 
Major question will have have to " Wean" my fish on to it, or can i do a full 25 - 35% water change straight away ?


----------



## Fred Dulley (14 Jun 2011)

Might as well get 25litre of free RO. I would personally add enough remineralising powder to near enough match your tap water. You can water change with that no problem. As for continuing to use RO etc, I wouldn't bother. No real need.


----------



## madlan (14 Jun 2011)

If it's a one off I wouldn’t bother, You’re going to change the chemistry of the tank somewhat (reduced temporary and permanent hardiness etc) and then swing it back during the next few water changes.

You could use the RO water for ironing and washing the windows, no more scale ?


----------

